# Are 50 cal minie ball looking projectors



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Supposed to be hard to force down the barrel? I bought a box of minie looking rounds. I nearly got to take a ball starter to get them down into the start of the barrel, and there dang hard to force the rest of the way down. I thought the original minie balls were supposed to be relatively easy to ram home.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You're not using a patch, are you?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It depends on the size of the bullet, the size of the bore, and how smooth is the inside of the barrel.

Do you know what your gun was designed to shoot?
The rate of twist will make a big difference.

I'm assuming you finally figured out if it was loaded.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

It has 50 Cal wrote on the barrel.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

nope, no patches.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

A minnie ball shouldn't be that difficult are you sure the bore is clean and rust free?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

If you post a picture of the gun it might help


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Even though the barrel is stamped 50 cal the dia. of the bore can be bigger or smaller. Same with the bullets. Whites have a bore of 504 and they have one of the best reputations of shooting conical when they were still on the market.
Yes also make sure the bore is clean and rust free.

 Al


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

The bore is clean and rust free. The sides of the bullet I extracted had hardly no rust on the sides.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hardly no rust isn't butter smooth

I have run across several 50 cal barrels that vary by a few thousandths , with a patch and round ball you just keep some thinner .008 or .010 patches around and some .015 patches around and figure out what makes a decent fit with conical you have to size them down if they are to large or find another conical t try

what are you using for lube ?did the minis come pre lubed 

often what is done now is that your really getting a maxi ball now as they are much better for accuracy and most people are using them for hunting and not volley fire , the mini was made to slide down a fouled bore with minimal effort , or just drop down a clean bore , but a maxi was meant to engrave some in the rifling on the way down 

run a patch on a 50 cal jag , lube the the patch with bore butter , wonder lube or if you don't have either of them , crisco/shortening 

when you are butter smooth with a tight patch on the jag , then run a few dry patches , then lube up your mini ball drop a charge of 50gr of black start your lubed mini ball nice and strait and work it down to sit right up tight to the powder charge and try it , then run a damp not wet moistened patch it can be spit or I prefer 1 part rubbing alcohol 1 part Murphy oil soap , 1 part hydrogen peroxide mix that up put it in a little spray bottle it works great for between shot cleaning 

fire for a group , then up the charge 5gr and fire for a group , then up the charge 5 gr and fire for a group remember always run the patch between shots and lube all the balls the same just get some lube on your fingers and rub it around they do not need to be caked in lube and do not fill the cavity at the back of the mini with lube stop when your accuracy comes together or stop and go back when it starts to get worse after it came together also stop if for some reason you have reached your rifle manufacturers max recommended load but generally you find and loose accuracy before you ever reach the max


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> It has 50 Cal wrote on the barrel.


That has nothing to do with the *precise* bore diameter or the actual diameter of the projectiles.

I also don't think you bought real Minie Balls, which *are* undersized making them easy to load.

You probably just have "bullets" which are engraved to the rifling at loading, making them more difficult to seat.

It's simple to find the rate of twist by looking up the manufacturers data, or simply measuring it yourself. It may be the gun was meant to shoot patched round balls.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I bought a shotgun cleaning kit which each of the 3 rods was an inch longer than the rods I have in my kit. I told the guy at the biggest and oldest gun store in Tulsa about the bullets being hard to start, and he sold me some supposed to be prelubed. Its true, I don't shoot the thing once every other year IF that. Im getting it ready to go deer hunting with my boy as we love close now. Im not REALLY crazy about deer hunting. I havnt done it since 68. The reason I quit it then im over now. I jst don't like the idea of freezing my guts setting on the cold ground waiting for a one in 100 chance ill see something that shootable. If it pans out that im too old and cold to enjoy it, Ill repark it in the closet, likely for all time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You should get a proper ram rod for the Muzzle loader. A CVA fiberglas is less than $10.00.

Here is a universal rod they also sell a ball the screws into the end of the rod.
http://www.logcabinshop.com/catalog.php?path=184_160_7&product_id=24509

Dress warm for the weather, shorts and tee shirts don't work so well.

 Al


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Uhm Guys,
couldn't he measure the bullet removed and one of the new ones, I'm not sure how much bigger than the bore they should be but not much how hard are they and do the have a large hollow in the base if its a solid base its not a minne bullet.
Also if its cast in anything other than dead soft lead its also not a Minnie ball either if its cast in wheel weight even its to hard. All these things would make it not work correctly and it does need to be clean and smooth, many people do not clean Black powder guns correctly or enough if you leave corrosive powder residue behind it will corrode like mad. the correct way is to remove the barrel from the stock pull the percussion nipple out, place end in a bucket of hot soapy water and scrub a brush up and down vigorously, when the barrel is almost to warm to hold change to a bucket of hot water continue with a tight patch, repeat with new patch till it comes out clean. Dry carefully till clean patch's comes out dry. 
And very importantly, repeat next day.
If you find any rust on your patch second day repeat a third day.
Don't clean a black powder gun hourly you have a rusty, dirty one.
I have no experience with pyrodex or other replacement powders. So what ever the manufacturers recommends.
But real black powder is very corrosive.
Lots of hot soapy water really is the best way to clean all the salts out of a barrel.
I never buy any thing that could have fired black powder with out running a patch down the barrel if it comes out rusty dirty either a substantial discount is in order or don't buy it. 
Having one blow up on you sucks!
Dutch


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Uhm Guys,
> couldn't he measure the bullet removed and one of the new ones


Once a bullet has been forced into the rifling, it can be measured with calipers or a micrometer to show the true bore diameter. It's called "slugging the bore".

I'm betting Bill doesn't have either of those tools


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Dutch 106 said:


> Uhm Guys,
> couldn't he measure the bullet removed and one of the new ones, I'm not sure how much bigger than the bore they should be but not much how hard are they and do the have a large hollow in the base if its a solid base its not a minne bullet.
> Also if its cast in anything other than dead soft lead its also not a Minnie ball either if its cast in wheel weight even its to hard. All these things would make it not work correctly and it does need to be clean and smooth, many people do not clean Black powder guns correctly or enough if you leave corrosive powder residue behind it will corrode like mad. the correct way is to remove the barrel from the stock pull the percussion nipple out, place end in a bucket of hot soapy water and scrub a brush up and down vigorously, when the barrel is almost to warm to hold change to a bucket of hot water continue with a tight patch, repeat with new patch till it comes out clean. Dry carefully till clean patch's comes out dry.
> And very importantly, repeat next day.
> ...


He is using an Inline different animal.

I bought a newer CVA and hated it. Basically it was built for Power Belts.

rockpile


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im NOT using a inline. Its a Hawken Rep.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Im NOT using a inline. Its a Hawken Rep.


That means it's probably a 1:48 rate of twist that's supposed to work with round balls or bullets, but usually doesn't do either very well.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I got an old plainshunter side lock. 1:48 twist. I use 70gr 777 with 350gr maxi hunter conical bullet. No patches. It does great. Very accurate. I use winchester 11s. Next year may put percussion nipple on. But there is zero delay with current setup so I'm not sure.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Found the screw. This gun is VERY accurate also. Double set triggers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Found the screw. This gun is VERY accurate also. Double set triggers.


Accurate with what load?


----------

